# Im back!



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey everyone, its been a few months since Ive last been on here. Life has been crazy.
Im still breeding, but mainly just for myself right now. Im working on improving all my mice.
I lost alot of my best mice due to a power problem at our old house over the winter 
Im mainly focusing on:
*Lavander (Champagne & silver)
*Silver
*Blue
*Lilac
*Chocolate
*Burmese (blue)
*Siamese (blue)
plus some odd and ends,lol.
My main coat types are angora, satin and standard.
Markings include: self, vari, broken, brindle and banded


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Any one miss me? lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's great to welcome you back.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks
Ive missed this place


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Windy! Do you remember me? We talked so in-depth-ly on TFM. I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi! Yes I remember you. Ive been without internet at home for months now. Ive missed talking to so many great people.
Im still catching up on emails. I just found one from you, sorry I didnt reply


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It's ok! I understand. I hope you are well, I am sorry to hear you lost many great mice. My own mice have been getting better and I'd love to swap sometime still.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I would love to swap with you still 
Im doing good, just hanging in there.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

ok, just keep me posted. I've been going to KC every so often lately, so something could work! How do your blues looK? I am focusing on blue soon...


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

My blues are so-so. I had a really good line going, but they were some of the ones that I lost 
So now Im starting back at square one with them


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I will have a decent Brindle litter soon that includes argente brindle, black, RY, and tiger brindle. Also random lilacs, lol. Just let me know if you are interested because I plan to cull somewhat heavily. I'm only looking for a good buck out of the litter, and maybe a few does. This will be a linebred litter and the parents have just been mated so we have time.
My blues will probably be so-so for years, lol....anything tracked and pedigreed is good at this stage.


----------

